# What do you haul your yak with?



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

I am in the early stages of convincing the boss I need a fishing yak. One of the main issues she brings up is how do you move it from point A to B. Currently have an Acura TL 4 door. Any options besides a roof rack that can not be removed? Plan B is to talk her into a truck, but that would end up with her getting another car, also. 

Help me win this battle.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got a jeep cherokee

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a suv with a rack, would much rather have a car with a rack system. Those TL's are sweet and would even be better with a rack system.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You probably understand all your options: Rack, trailer, or truck.
What I'll add is that my buddy has a Yakima rack that has rubber landing feet, and it can be taken off and on easily. But when it's NOT on the vehicle, the rubber feet leave a pretty obvious spot as to where the rack was.


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks I will have to take a look at that rack and find some way to protect it more.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are a few I have used as kayak haulers


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Consider buying a used PWC trailer.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with the used pwc trailer. I went from







To this






my back and I love the trailer 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry fof the multiple pictures

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Use to be my F150 but have upgraded to a Jetski trailer will post pics later


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

weekendrental said:


> I am in the early stages of convincing the boss I need a fishing yak. One of the main issues she brings up is how do you move it from point A to B. Currently have an Acura TL 4 door. Any options besides a roof rack that can not be removed? Plan B is to talk her into a truck, but that would end up with her getting another car, also.
> 
> Help me win this battle.


We just started yaking this year. I started out by putting a hitch on my car and then puling a trailer. I used to fish 3 people quite a bit so I put one yak on the roof, and 2 on an old 14' Jon boat trailer. PIC BELOW.









I have since switched to a 4x6' utility trailer that I have added rails to to keep the yaks more stable. It works well, but I am going to make the switch to a truck very soon. I started a thread on here....."Dream Yak Hauler". A lot of good ideas on there. 

If your wife won't let you get a truck, show her who's boss..... buy a trailer and then put a hitch on the acura.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> If your wife won't let you get a truck, show her who's boss..... buy a trailer and then put a hitch on the acura.


It's really the only way to NOT screw up the top of your vehicle.
I've always had either a truck or an SUV with a rack, and I yak a lot. So I just concede to the fact that the top of my SUV is going to get scratched and dinged up...maybe even the sides a little....


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 85001

Here is how I haul mine around . Then I keep it in the garage also. I can add another level if needed


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The best part of a boat trailer is you can put it in and out of water on the trailer. I can't imagine how nice it would be to load it completely up at home and then put it on the water without having to lift it up.

An alternative would be a utility trailer, some can be had at Harbor Freight pretty cheap..... buyer beware.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

GTi with a roof rack. Easy cheesy.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. It looks like I need to add a cost of the trailer to this. 

Speaking of cost what am I looking at to get set up? I had figured about $1k for the boat (I am fat need to have a big weight capacity). $100 for the paddle and $100 for the PDF. For a total around $1200. What am I missing and what will I have in a trailer.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Find used between 200-300 on CL...then title and setting up trailer another 100$

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 2000 Nissan altima and I just use Handirack. It's just an inflatable rack system that was like 75 bucks. I have used it all year and no problems. I take my yak out pretty often too. Just a potential cheaper method

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> Find used between 200-300 on CL...then title and setting up trailer another 100$
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep spot on.

I got mine for 300 and added 2x4s that I had laying around. I then tapped some old sweatshirts to the trailer where the kayaks met the trailer. You could also use pool noodles/ pipe insulation for the same thing. My advice would be to get a 4x6 utility trailer or larger....for multiple yaks. 

$400 Should get you yak trailer ready.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

shwookie said:


> GTi with a roof rack. Easy cheesy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for the crosswinds. That coosa looks hilarious on top of the volkswagen.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i'd relax on some of this till your sure you like it, that is unless you have a lot of extra money lying around. I'm a big guy also, 6'5" 250, i bought my 1st for 300 new and the 2nd used and better for 600 on cl. I got a nice paddle new for 70, and a decent foam block set and 2 ratchet straps for 25 that fit nicely on any vehicle. I broke down and bought a nice thule roof rack system for 175. Anyhow what i'm gettin at is you don't need a trailer if your only hauling 1 yak, and if you do get a trailer add the cost of a hitch and wiring to your set up.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Element with a Thule roof rack, Have had 4 on but with questionable rigging, luckily the LMR is about 1/4 mile away


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry forgot pic


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

also this setup when i go solo, Schwinn with modified golf cart puller


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

imalt said:


> Watch out for the crosswinds. That coosa looks hilarious on top of the volkswagen.


I've got stackers to stand up the kayak. I've seen much bigger boats on smaller cars so no worries. With a Thule rack, my setup is far more secure than factory rails.

It does look like a sail though lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> I've got stackers to stand up the kayak. I've seen much bigger boats on smaller cars so no worries. With a Thule rack, my setup is far more secure than factory rails.
> 
> It does look like a sail though lol.


Like this?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

anyone know of any decent inexpensive universal roof racks for cars?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Boostedawdfun said:


>


I don't think you have enough kayaks lol @ Boostedawdfun


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I don't think you have enough kayaks lol @ Boostedawdfun


I think he has enough kayaks but he needs a red or orange flag on the backs of those kayaks before someone on their cellphone smashes into them...


----------

